# In need of helpful ideas



## thurmongene (May 25, 2012)

With my perticular health problems I can't sleep on the ground or bend to enter a tent, nor can I afford to buy a camper of any kind.  I have a 6'x12' flat bed trailer.  I need ideas on cheap ways to create easy up and take down of walls for a 6'x8' room to sleep in for camping. I do have a cot and sleep bag and lots of stuff for camping. I just want to be off the ground and to close out bugs and snakes.   Give me some ideas, please.


----------



## Whiteeagle (May 26, 2012)

Build a take-down frame out of pvc pipe and cover with a tarp. kinda like a wall tent on wheels. set up when you get to campground and take down when ready to leave. Works good for pick-up beds too!


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 26, 2012)

What about a hammock?


----------



## thurmongene (May 26, 2012)

whiteeagle, thanks man but what kind of top do you imagine?  I was hoping for an "A" type, to allow rain run off better.  How can I make that?


----------



## thurmongene (May 26, 2012)

Hay shakey gizzard after sleeping in a hammock I'm too stiff to move.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 28, 2012)

I have a coworker that made a covered wagon style cover on his trailer and covered it with canvas. What about a tent that pitches in the back of a pick-up truck? Some of the cabin style wall tents have pretty big doors for entering, you'd still have to bend down to stake it out.

http://www.truckspecialties.com/sportz/img4.jpg

http://www.bigboxpro.com/images/PVC5.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FbRTmeUlE_o/S001GEBd0BI/AAAAAAAAADI/dtDsw10-tzk/s320/HPIM0444.JPG


----------



## thurmongene (May 29, 2012)

Artfuldodger, that is great info. thank you.


----------



## thurmongene (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks to you all guys. I put Whiteeagle and Artfulldodger's thoughts together and now I have my solution.  Do you guys remember the old covered wagons ?  I've almost got it done. With that general thought, I drilled holes in two [2] 2x4'x8' At each end measured in 1 1/2 inch for the first hole, same thing on other end. Then measured every 24 inches which will be five holes total in each 2x4.  Nail a 2x8 to the side of the 2x4's running length wize.    This will be the bottom of each side of the build.
Today I bought ten pieces of 10' cpvc 1/2" cut 24" off each piece. these will be the spacers between the ribs. Also bought 10 "T"'s to fit the pipe. when the pipe is put all together, the long ends will be placed through the holes in the 2x4s [both 2x4s] and I will roll a 8" x 16" tarp over it.  tadaa! finished sleep shelter.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jun 2, 2012)

http://forums.woodalls.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/24471597.cfm

Go down a few and you will see the utility trailer camper pics...

Or try the following links for one you can buy:

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...at=51276&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US

http://www.jumpingjacktrailers.com/index.html


----------



## General P (Jun 7, 2012)

I see you already have your fix.  But I was going to suggest a hammock from these guys. http://hennessyhammock.com/  .  I have 4 hammocks from different makers and the hennessy's are by far the best. The have a ridge line that lets you lay flat.  You can actually lay on your side.  I would rather sleep in mine than on my temperpedic memory foam mattress at home.  And they have build in bug net and come in all sizes, and don't require a trailer.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 9, 2012)

thurmongene said:


> thanks to you all guys. I put Whiteeagle and Artfulldodger's thoughts together and now I have my solution.  Do you guys remember the old covered wagons ?  I've almost got it done. With that general thought, I drilled holes in two [2] 2x4'x8' At each end measured in 1 1/2 inch for the first hole, same thing on other end. Then measured every 24 inches which will be five holes total in each 2x4.  Nail a 2x8 to the side of the 2x4's running length wize.    This will be the bottom of each side of the build.
> Today I bought ten pieces of 10' cpvc 1/2" cut 24" off each piece. these will be the spacers between the ribs. Also bought 10 "T"'s to fit the pipe. when the pipe is put all together, the long ends will be placed through the holes in the 2x4s [both 2x4s] and I will roll a 8" x 16" tarp over it.  tadaa! finished sleep shelter.



Nice.....
Check Sportsmans Guide, Wally World, and Academy
Sports for tent deals.....You can find a decent 7' tall tent
off season or on sale for just over $100.00...add a large
tarp for extra rain protection and you have plenty of
room....I had to give up 5' tents years ago....I have one
that is 7' plus at the center and an army style cot to
sleep on.....
Post pics after you get your rig set up >>>


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jun 11, 2012)

post some pic...it didnt happen if there are no pics...lol


----------



## thurmongene (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm glad it was just an experiment.  The covered wagon did not work.


----------

